# Need a Recipe



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

for flounder stuffed with crapmeat. I'm doing something special for my GF. She never had it before. Al, I know you got one. I'm working on some bonus point here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Stuffed flounder......*

Crawfish, 

Onion powder
Garlic powder
Lemon pepper
Old Bay seasoning
Fresh lemon and lime

Real simple and easy.....

The way I do it is to take the flounder and season to tatse with the spices above. 

Next take your lump crab meat and season the same way. Place the crab meat on top of the flounder and roll the fillet up. Using butchers twine or tooth picks secure the fillet. You can use Pam cooking spray or what I do use a very good olive oil. Spray or oil bottom of a glass or metal baking pan and place in a 325 deg oven for 35-45 mins. When done squeeze lightly with the lemon and lime. Also if you feel adventurous, try this.....

In a small bowl take real mayo, not miracle whip :--| lemon pepper, the juice of one lemon and one lime and a little white wine, mix until smooth and spoon over flounder....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks... sound delicious...


----------

